# Straight pipe 2.5



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Havent seen any st8 pipes on the internets so here is mine. My camera however has a pretty poor mic that cant pick up any nuances. In tunnels i swear my hearing was rapped it was raspier than a civic with a fart cannon however the rasp still sounds better than a loud civic. I have a magnaflow system now which is smoother but still has some of the rough sound to it. 

Straight pipe 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0lCjQT4KqE&feature=channel_video_title 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAoWnayMKwU&feature=relmfu 

Rear suitcase delete only 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2XZiNp2nsY


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/sH6wjslryrc 
http://youtu.be/HtfVc7C6l_Q 

here is mine, only temporary bc even at 2k rpm its just stupid loud. although over 3 its like a ****ing lambo!!! 

Im pissed about that "theres no power" comment in the first video, and mind the gap, i was in japan for 2 weeks and i have no money to lower. although im selling goodies. PM for info


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

i kno the drone and rasp was crazy but sounds pretty vicious and raw. U got any mods on it?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

It's louddd and droney in the cabin if you just remove the clamp after the cat. But I've had mine like this for like a year :laugh: 

The only reason I haven't put it back is cause I only have an 8 min commute and I cant stand the stock sound. I have, however, done a 2 hour drive with it off and I had a bad headache afterwards.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I won't criticize you about ride height- ever- but I have to call you out on the straight pipe. 
No exhaust is for busters.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

why dont u just do a suitcase delete like i had


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> No exhaust is for busters.


 Not if you dont drive like a buster


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

sbghms said:


> Not if you dont drive like a buster


 i drive like buster from mythbusters. seriously, i just did 2 pulls on an accord with a cops in the left most lane. BUT! you rat on me for a straightpipe and NOT my ride height? this is vwvortex right? I could have a POS 2.SLOW as long as my subframe scrapped and i would be a god on this website.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> i drive like buster basdlkfjsadfsdimaricerandidespiselowpeoplelskdjfalskdf


 Dude you have an NC miata!? I want one so bad. I've been wanting to trade my rabbit on one. How are you liking it?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

KyleLaughs said:


> i drive like buster from mythbusters. seriously, i just did 2 pulls on an accord with a cops in the left most lane. BUT! you rat on me for a straightpipe and NOT my ride height? this is vwvortex right? I could have a POS 2.SLOW as long as my subframe scrapped and i would be a god on this website.


 I'm from the old school where ride height (how low is your car) mean't nothing. 
Yeah you need to lower it, but no lower then the control arms being parallel with the ground to ensure maximum driving performance (general rule of thumb). That's the kind of low that gets props from me.
(*Exception- The MkV control arms are parallel at stock ride height, unlike past generation VWs.)

**Edit for explaination- The more you lower the car, you also lower the center of gravity, but at the same time you lower the roll center. In addition, you also have less suspension travel, which means you'll need to have serious stiff spring to avoid bottoming out the dampers. 
To counteract the rolling, you could run a heavier front swaybar, but then you're increasing the tendency to understeer. This would also require you to run a heavier rear sway to counteract the heavier from front sway, in attempts to return the car to neutral.
As you can see, it's about balance, which finding the right balance can be complex.
The general idea is to minimize roll without resorting to stiffing the front end and causing too much front roll stiffness. 
When it's all said and done, slamming is the worst thing to do because the center of gravity and roll center will be too far displaced requiring you to stiffen the roll stiffness (swaybars) to the point where you'll have massive understeer and excessive wheelspin. 
Camber has a lot to do with it as well, but I won't go there. Just know the lower you go, the more negative camber you'll need which results in accelerated tire wear.**

Clearly you're in the beginning stages of modifying your car- you ran a straight a pipe, dude- so no I'm not going to bust your balls about your ride height. 
If you end up slamming it though, yeah, I'll continue to bust your balls about that too.
People who slam their VWs and poke their wheels would be driving mini trucks 10 years ago. 
I still drove VWs. I continue to keep the Fahrvergnugen going. 
/preach

..Sorry for the hacked up response. Little things keep popping up in my head after I submitted my reply. The suspension explanation is clearly just canned soup. 
There's books to read and physics to be had, but that's always been my understanding. I have applied those principles to all of my VWs and always had a car with satisfying feel, great road manners and excellent handling characteristics in Auto-X and at local trackdays.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

sbghms said:


> Dude you have an NC miata!? I want one so bad. I've been wanting to trade my rabbit on one. How are you liking it?


 Its really fun! but i cant get the back end to slide out! idk if its got an lsd or not. and another small thing, the steering wheel is really far up and cant be adjusted, so while my feet reach the pedals perfect, the steering wheel is like 7 inches from my chest, which i hate. my rabbit has the steering wheel as far back as it goes.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL :thumbdown:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

hows the miata power wise im sure it could take rabbits/golfs however i kno thats not the reason u buy miatas. miatas are for awesome steering feedback, response and feel.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

the 5 banger makes alot of torque but the miata is lighter. the rabbit also has and intake and, well, a somewhat tuned straightpipe. The miata is in the planning stages as far as mods. Wifes got a CC, not allowed to touch that, and its killing me.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KyleLaughs 
Looks like ur into subs and speakers as well. I make my own boxes and some crossover work.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> KyleLaughs
> Looks like ur into subs and speakers as well. I make my own boxes and some crossover work.


 Im sellin most of mine now for coilover money. I have about 5 feet worth of subs. eventually im planning on doing duel sealed 10s but having crossed wires (the one sub has +to+ and -to- while the other has -to+ and +to-) and the box to be ported through, get what im saying?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I got mostly home audio stuff a 6 cubic ft sub is one of them. So its gonna be 2 10's sharing the same chamber wired in parallel?


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

thats it!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

*more vids*

This time with my magnaflow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTYfpDrhkvI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLv-VWm9Rjc


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The magnaflow sounds pretty sweet man. Still debating if i should straight pipe or not. I really like it.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks I love the sound and the aggressiveness at high rpm. U can go straight pipe temporarily but it is very drony and loud however mine is very loud as well. I also did notice a loss in torque at low rpm. Magnaflow 12615 is the part i got and then got the rest fabricated. As with all mufflers they take time to break in mine used to be quiet. An easy thing that i first did is to take off the suitcase muffler as well it is a very mild sound.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds better than stock, but i'm still not a fan of the magnaflows. they just don't have any sort of a refined tone...just pretty loud and raspy.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

the rasp with straight pipe is 10x louder


----------

